# BMW e65 -how to recode dvd changer???



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello to all...I bought e65 2 monts ago, and its ok car, just have few "problems"...I have original bmw dvd changer, and it works fine, changer poups out, and change cds nicly, but changer its grayed out on Idrive...also option Video on Idrive is grayed out...Firstly i tought it maybe some problem wits some unit, so maybe there is some brake on MOST, but i checked out all fiber optic cables from all unit, and look all fine, there is fiber optic signal in all units - dvd, dvd changer, and bloototh, i didnt found and brake...Also i must say my radio and cd works normaly, no problem, but dvd changer wont..actualy its just grayed out on iDrive as i said...So after after some researcing i read at some forum its maybe just need to be recoded..I got cable, INPA and NCS expert, read few days about coding, got some thinks, but still dont know at what modul to try to recode dvd changer...So i need some help, need some instructions, where to start, what modul??? Would be just easy to change it from "no active? to "active? or should i do something more??? Thanks, and sorry for bad english..Regards


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

There is pictures of all aviliable moduls on my car...

P.s. I just realized I should post this under "coding and programing" forum, so please moderators do it for me..Thanks


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

MMC is the one you want to read to code the Multimedia changer. You say it reads CDs right? I suppose you have also tried to put DVDs in it? 
The DVD option in the idrive menus will only be selectable if DVDs are found in the changer. If no readable DVDs are found it will then be grayed out along with the video menu. 

Edit: some MMC coding option(s) are located in the MMIGT also according to your VIN you need DVDs with area code 2 EU. This however can be changed a few times in coding.


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for answering..Anyway no sucsses for now..I didnt actualy know that dvd changer wont read standard CD, that read only dvd..anyway, i try same with dvd and still noting happend, cganger is still grayed out on iDrive...At MMIGT modul "multimedia_changer" was aktiv even before...at MMC there si nothing else but aria code..maybe i should add some string at MMC modul??? i post pictures down, what i found at each modul...What would be my next step?? What about update idrive? Thanks


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pistures of modules - mmigt and mmc


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> Thanks for answering..Anyway no sucsses for now..I didnt actualy know that dvd change wont read standard CD, that read only dvd..anyway, i try same with dvd and still noting happend...At MMIGT modul "multimedia_changer" was aktiv even before...at MMC there si nothing else but aria code..maybe i should add sone string at MMC modul??? i post pictures down, what i found at each modul...What would be my next step?? Thanks


The MMC does in fact read both standard CDs (none mp3) and DVDs. So if you place a normal CD in the MMC in the luggage compartment it will show up in the CDC (CD changer) menu as CD 7-12. You can try this to see if the mmc is able to read anything at all or if the laser is broken maby.

Have you checked for faults stored in the MMC with the BMW program INPA?

Edit: I see that you don't have cdc option so you may have to enable that in order for the CDs to be played with the MMC.


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> Pistures of modules - mmigt and mmc


Google and download a program called NCS Dummy. It will make viewing all possible programming options much easier.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

TV_video_abshaltung or a Similar option line could also be the culprit. I can't remember what it's supposed to be. But when I did my Video in motion coding I accidentally changed that line (or some similar) so I wasn't able to select TV or DVD changer in the idrive menu.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

there is a line at MMIGT modul TV_video_abshaltung..and its set to "no activ",,i search net, and i found that it should be no active in order to wotk video on iDrive...it this correct?


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> there is a line at MMIGT modul TV_video_abshaltung..and its set to "no activ",,i search net, and i found that it should be no active in order to wotk video on iDrive...it this correct?


Yes that should be right

This is my coding.

BAUREIHE
e65
KEY_MEMORY_MMI
aktiv
WELLENBAND_MW
aktiv
LETZTES_MENUE
aktiv
ANIMATION_SCHIEBEN_4
aktiv
FARBSET_4
farbset_b
PROGR_TASTE_MFL_4
hilfe
ANIMATION_SCHIEBEN_1
aktiv
ANIMATION_SCHIEBEN_2
aktiv
ANIMATION_SCHIEBEN_3
aktiv
FARBSET_1
farbset_b
FARBSET_2
farbset_b
FARBSET_3
farbset_b
ASSISTENZFENSTER_1
bordcomputer
ASSISTENZFENSTER_2
kurzinfo
ASSISTENZFENSTER_3
kurzinfo
PROGR_TASTE_MFL_1
navi_letzter_hinweis
PROGR_TASTE_MFL_2
komfortmode
PROGR_TASTE_MFL_3
komfortmode
ASSISTENZFENSTER_4
bordcomputer
TEL_US_BUSINESS
nicht_aktiv
TP
aktiv
WELLENBAND_KW
aktiv
WELLENBAND_LW
aktiv
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT_4
grad_c
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT_1
grad_c
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT_2
grad_c
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT_3
grad_c
WEG_EINHEIT_4
km
WEG_EINHEIT_1
km
WEG_EINHEIT_2
km
WEG_EINHEIT_3
km
ZEIT_EINHEIT_1
24_stunden
ZEIT_EINHEIT_2
24_stunden
ZEIT_EINHEIT_3
24_stunden
ZEIT_EINHEIT_4
24_stunden
IHKA_HIGH
aktiv
FONDKLIMAANLAGE
nicht_aktiv
MMI_FOND
aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG
aktiv
AUSSTATTUNG_DWS
aktiv
EDC
aktiv
PDC_VERBAUT
aktiv
MONITORBILD_PDC_4
aktiv
MONITORBILD_PDC_1
aktiv
MONITORBILD_PDC_2
aktiv
MONITORBILD_PDC_3
aktiv
ASK_LAUFWERK
cd
AMFMTUNER
double_tuner
CD_WECHSLER
aktiv
MULTIMEDIA_CHANGER
aktiv
VIDEOMODUL
aktiv
TV_VIDEO_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
TOP_HIFI
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG
aktiv
ECE_TELEFON
aktiv
US_TELEFON
nicht_aktiv
TEL_US_PROFESSIONAL
nicht_aktiv
TEL_BLUETOOTH
aktiv
NAVIGATION_VERBAUT
aktiv
RDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
KENNLINIE_LCD
kl_basis_front
kl_basis_front_ir
kl_basis_front_e67
kl_high_front
kl_high_front_ir
kl_high_front_e67
AUFBLENDZEIT_1_LCD
aufz_1_basis_front
aufz_1_basis_front_ir
aufz_1_basis_front_e67
aufz_1_high_front
aufz_1_high_front_ir
aufz_1_high_front_e67
AUFBLENDZEIT_2_LCD
aufz_2_basis_front
aufz_2_basis_front_ir
aufz_2_basis_front_e67
aufz_2_high_front
aufz_2_high_front_ir
aufz_2_high_front_e67
ABBLENDZEIT_1_LCD
abbz_1_basis_front
abbz_1_basis_front_ir
abbz_1_basis_front_e67
abbz_1_high_front
abbz_1_high_front_ir
abbz_1_high_front_e67
ABBLENDZEIT_2_LCD
abbz_2_basis_front
abbz_2_basis_front_ir
abbz_2_basis_front_e67
abbz_2_high_front
abbz_2_high_front_ir
abbz_2_high_front_e67
FAHRZEUGTYP_MMI
ece_ll
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_1
deutsch
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_2
franzoesisch
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_3
englisch
SPRACHE_1
englisch
SPRACHE_2
deutsch
SPRACHE_3
deutsch
SPRACHE_4
englisch
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_4
nicht_aktiv
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_5
nicht_aktiv
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_6
nicht_aktiv
DRUCK_EINHEIT_1
bar
DRUCK_EINHEIT_2
bar
DRUCK_EINHEIT_3
bar
DRUCK_EINHEIT_4
bar
VERBRAUCH_EINHEIT_1
l/100km
VERBRAUCH_EINHEIT_2
l/100km
VERBRAUCH_EINHEIT_3
l/100km
VERBRAUCH_EINHEIT_4
l/100km
DATUM_EINHEIT_1
tt_mm_jj
DATUM_EINHEIT_2
tt_mm_jj
DATUM_EINHEIT_3
tt_mm_jj
DATUM_EINHEIT_4
tt_mm_jj
SDARSTUNER
nicht_aktiv
ZUHEIZUNG_MMI
nicht_aktiv
LETZT_VERW_SCHLUESSEL
schluessel1
NAVI_ASSIST_FOND
aktiv
OELSTAND
aktiv
DTC_BUTTON
aktiv
HARDKEY_ASK
aktiv
KLIMA_AUTO
aktiv
MP3
aktiv
RDS
aktiv
TV
aktiv
NIVI
aktiv
LUFTVER
aktiv
SMS
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_BNDB_MMI
deutschland
E_CALL_COUNTDOWN
5s
DAB
nicht_aktiv
DAB_ECE
nicht_aktiv
HM_VIDEO
aktiv
IBOC
nicht_aktiv
MW_AM
nicht_aktiv
RDC_US
nicht_aktiv
REG
aktiv
TP_SELECT
nicht_aktiv
VIDEOTEXT
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_HANDY
aktiv
AUX
aktiv
BT_GUID
nicht_aktiv
SDARS25
nicht_aktiv
TEL_SERV_MENU
nicht_aktiv
TV_DIG
aktiv
EXNAV_NEU
nicht_aktiv
VMODE_NIVI_NAVI
aktiv
FM_FOLLOWING
nicht_aktiv
TOUT_LEGALDISCLAIMER
wert_01
AS_HK_AMFM
nicht_aktiv
NIVI_MENUE_NEU
nicht_aktiv
PDT_LOOK_A
nicht_aktiv
TOUT_SWITCH_HYSTERE_T1
wert_01
TOUT_SWITCH_HYSTERE_T2
wert_04
TOUT_TV_ANWAHL
wert_01
AUFSTART_HAUPTMENUE
aktiv
FARBEINST_ECE_SINGLE
nicht_aktiv
HILFE
aktiv
PROGR_TASTE_CONTR_1
hilfe
PROGR_TASTE_CONTR_2
hilfe
PROGR_TASTE_CONTR_3
hilfe
PROGR_TASTE_CONTR_4
navi_letzter_hinweis
SHOW_ERROR_MOST_ECU
aktiv
ASSIST_HIGH_04
aktiv
AUTO_CAL_ADC
aktiv
NIVI_MFL
aktiv
LISTH_0306
nicht_aktiv
CHECK
aktiv
HILFE_ALLG
aktiv
KLIMAPFEILE
aktiv
MENUENAME
aktiv
PREV_TELN
aktiv
SERVICE
aktiv
DEAK_BT
nicht_aktiv
IPOD_ADD
nicht_aktiv
SICH_DEAK_BT
nicht_aktiv
BMP_DEAK_BT
nicht_aktiv
TEL_LIST_RETRY_TIMER
wert_06
EXNAV_OHNE_VM
nicht_aktiv

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

i will check the list, but as i can see, all strings are already set like this...Maybe its realy changer fauty...So tell me, if laser on changer unit is dead or dirty, iDrive will still be grayed out, no metter changer take cd with no problem, and try to read it?


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

well, i disamble changer, clean it, clean laser, out it back, and still no succkes, still no work...dont know what to try...i saw he pick up disk nicly, but spin disk very sortly, just few seconds and it stops...dont know is it way it should be or no??? I ckacked again fiber optic cable, and all looks fine, signal comes to any unit, and travel furder...dont know what else to try...i will take i look with inpa of errors...give some more idea...tnx


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

Try and code the cdc option in the MMI and put a CD in the MMC and see if it shows up.

And scann for fault codes and information memory with inpa

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

U mean to add option "cdc" in mmi unit? There is no cdc option in mmi unit, there is something like "cd whesler" or something like that, and its changer in german...that was inactive, I try active that, it same think, nothing happens, again its grayout on idrive..Anyway, I scan error with INPA and there was no any errors, either mmi or multimedia changer, all was clean..Also I did 3db test of MOST to check fiber optic cable, and again all was ok, inpa shows all its good, all post pictures of my scan..Am running out of ideas, nothing works...u have maybe some more idea? Thanks


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

Aah my bad, then set CD_weshler to aktiv in coding and with some CDs in the DVD changer try to access the CD changer option in the Entertainment menu.

Also try many different DVDs. I have red that some people have had problems with certain discs. Especially Disney ones for some reason

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Dalplex (Sep 9, 2018)

Can you post a picture of MMI with gray out video option?

My one has no option at all. No mattter how hard I coded it.

Thanks


----------



## cimdahers (Jul 27, 2017)

It is ibteresring why the menu ia grey.
Sonce there is audio, it means that MOST loop is not broken and no module is broken conjected to MOST loop. Including the MMC.
Probably, there is an issue with region codes. mMC can be coded for certain regions. MMC has very few coding options. And sure, You have to download NCD dummy, that's useful.
If not, maybe You have to register MOST settings using DIS.
Not sure that it is related to MMI. If MMI coding is not right then to my understanding You should not seebthe DVD menucat all.
Maybe You have to adjust FA according to Your car, and then make default coding to MMC and MMI, maybe other n addition.
Well, just some quick thoughts, probably not very useful though 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

I checked MMC and the only standard coding available with NCS dummy is the region coding.

But yeah this one is interesting since it's not the normal most bus failure. Most likely it's just the MMC not being able to read any CDs or DVDs and therefore the DVD option is grayed out.


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a weird way of crashing the multimedia system when choosing a title in the DVD extended menu when I play a burnt DVD with just music videos 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## cimdahers (Jul 27, 2017)

vibbelito said:


> I have a weird way of crashing the multimedia system when choosing a title in the DVD extended menu when I play a burnt DVD with just music videos
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Ues, this s weird....
The error message evwn tends to be ahown on both parts of the screen.. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

cimdahers said:


> Ues, this s weird....
> The error message evwn tends to be ahown on both parts of the screen..
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah this time I had a burnt navigation DVD and tried to access a title on my burnt DVD so the DVD movie looped the first few seconds of the movie and after a while crashed  I thought I had broken my video module as this is the only should be visible then. This showed fully or partially when selecting DVD, TV, navigation and Night vision both full and none full screen Haha although the message was only in this full frame format no matter what option I chose 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

I post picture of MMC modul coding, opened by NCS expert..there is notihng else there but aria coding..and thats all..just one single string there...Now I must say that I have problems with some thinks in MOST, like dvd unit for navigation...in navi menu always says "no disk, please insert navigation disk"....I have original bmw 2003 navi disk, and I try copy it, but its to demaged, so disk is bad, and I dont have some other to try it..But did try to burn firmware v32 to cd disk and try update my iDrive, but dvd unit wont read it, still says "no disk" in navi menu...I opened dvd unit, and I saw laser that its totaly black from dust and dirty thinks...I clean it, but no suscces, so I think laser is ded, it burn it self...Also bloototh think - I dont know is it working or not...cauze my iDrive frimware is old, and for bloototh there is only option to turn on/off bloototh, and thats all, no any additional settings, so I dont know does it work or no, I cant connect it with my phone...and multimedia changer its story for it self, as I said already...I must say that changer does take disk and read it, I can hear loud and fast disk spining, so I think its working fine, and no problem to eject disk, but still its totaly grayedout on iDrive...so now I cant update iDrive coz of broken dvd unit, and my changer its grayed out...only option for listening music is radio or audio disk - so boring...and my dvd unit dead, so no navigation...and my vacation comming in 1 month...disaster...can u dudes help me how to try to code MOST, as u said at some previos post? Anyway I have instaled NCS dummy, but not sure how to use it, am much better at nsc expert...At nsc dummy, I select my car model, and then he give me I list of all posible moduls that were instaled over years at e65/66..and I dont know what to look...what module to search...he gives me 6 different MMC moduls....How to read a list of moduls that are instaled in my car? Thats looks much moreceasy with NCS expert...plz help...vacation is comming -_-


----------



## cimdahers (Jul 27, 2017)

Things look more related to hardware problems, naybe except CDC and bluetooth.
I had my original Navi from 2002 repaired for two times, after I pirchased bewer one. The drives in the back trunk get rather dirty prity quickly aince isolation from dust is not good in the trunk. There are closely located breathing openings whch prevent windows to pop out when You close the trunk . That is rather common that when driving sandy roads sands gets there into the trunk compartment where all devices are located.

Again, if You have sound that means there is no problem with MOST loop, and devices connected to the MOST are not dead. I had same issue with navi. It spins, ejects, spins, but does not read. Had to repair. Repaired one worked for a year or so, and again. I got luck to purchase newer which did not cause any troubleafter installing
In respect of DVD and Navi try switch from other car in which these are working, and test.

In resoect of bluetooth and CDC. It is better to ask someone to look into diagnostuc trouble codes and ciding parameters.
Sorry, it cannot be learned from one or two posts.

Could You explain also whether these devices are original in the car, or they were replaced or retrofitted? Even simple replacement requre some coding.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

He doesn't have the cdc. I looked up the vin buildsheet visible in one of the pictures. But yeah I think not much is left but to try another DVD changer.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

All devices in my car are original, no retrofit...I ckecked my vin, and all devices were fabricated...I clecked datus of productuon of all devices and all are matcing with production date of car...


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tell me, about repair of dvd...did u just replaced laser head, or something else more? As I can see, all mechanic on dvd, and changer too, is working fine, no any problems, so am thinking about changing only laser, to give a try...a found laser head for 15 euro, not expensive...dvd unit used is about 100-150 dolars, and its second hand, who knows how long it will work...so maybe just try change laser..nad about changer - mechanick also works fine, try change laser too? Give me ur oppinions


----------



## cimdahers (Jul 27, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> Tell me, about repair of dvd...did u just replaced laser head, or something else more? As I can see, all mechanic on dvd, and changer too, is working fine, no any problems, so am thinking about changing only laser, to give a try...a found laser head for 15 euro, not expensive...dvd unit used is about 100-150 dolars, and its second hand, who knows how long it will work...so maybe just try change laser..nad about changer - mechanick also works fine, try change laser too? Give me ur oppinions


I brought my device to a technician who does such things.
I guess someone is around also in your location.
I do not know what he did exactly... 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok dudes, this aproach didnt worked, so lets try something other....My CD unit at dashboard works perfectly...BUT only read audio cd, no mp3...can it be coded to read mp3, somehow?


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> Ok dudes, this aproach didnt worked, so lets try something other....My CD unit at dashboard works perfectly...BUT only read audio cd, no mp3...can it be coded to read mp3, somehow?


No it can only read CD. Only the facelift CD changer is mp3 capable.

And looking through the MMC software binaries it seem like the MMC can read:

CD-ROM
CD
CDDA
VCD
DVD
DVD-ROM

And it makes reference to a model number DT66V010

And some formats:
SDDS
DTS
L-PCM
MPEG AUDIO
DOLBY AC-3
MPEG1
MPEG2

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

ok, so what are my other solutions in e65, to listening more then 20 songs from one single source??? Like having 50-100 songs in one sours...Some retrofir usb, or similar think??? Give proposition


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> ok, so what are my other solutions in e65, to listening more then 20 songs from one single source??? Like having 50-100 songs in one sours...Some retrofir usb, or similar think??? Give proposition


Well the best bang for your buck would be an AUX mod to the FM radio or upgrade to a facelift ASK and MMI to allow for OEM AUX.
Or retrofit a CD changer to your pre facelift system or if you decide to upgrade to a facelift system you can install an mp3 capable CD changer or even an Ipod interface with a bluetooth dongle.

Then there are some none OEM stuff like the denison gateway and some other units that allow for AUX and USB input.

Or an FM transmitter...

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

What about this?? IS it possible to install it at e65? thanks


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am mouslty interested in some non OEM stuff to get usb and aux, that would be nice...Actualy i dont even need aux, usb would ne enough


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

That harness would not work as it is not for the E65.

Then you should look into the dension gateway and all Similar interfacees. Unfortunately I don't know anything about them so you will have to ask Google on this one.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybird180 (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if this will work on e60? I***8217;ve had mine 13 years and never tried a DVD video in the changed or dash mounted navigation player. ***x1f612;


----------



## rackko1986 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tell me,,does cd changer must be only from e65? I found near me, second hand changer from e39...is it posible to install it? Or it must be of e65? Can it be from e60? It would be much more easy to find one used from e60, but from e65...


----------



## vibbelito (Aug 30, 2017)

rackko1986 said:


> Tell me,,does cd changer must be only from e65? I found near me, second hand changer from e39...is it posible to install it? Or it must be of e65? Can it be from e60? It would be much more easy to find one used from e60, but from e65...


E39 one wont work as it doesn't a MOST bus connection. As for an E60 one I'm not sure, you will have to look up part numbers and see if any are valid on both cars. I do know that they share a VM, DAB, iPod interface, ACC2 sensor and night-vision camera at least so the CDC and MMC aslo seems like.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------

